# BACK TO THE BASICS... can we make the east coast VW shows fun again???



## 1973oval (Jul 31, 2006)

Sitting around thinking last night... Lookin forward show season in 2011. I have been to VW shows from coast to coast and I think the shows in my area are just getting a bit lame. I would like to see some fun events for all at the shows that require participation by the show car guyz, galz, and spectators.

Some things i have seen that made events alot more fun.

- drag race that required a group of people. 1 driver & 3 friends... You stage the cars. then you turn off the engine and get out of the cars. the light turns green. drivers run to the cars shut the door. then the 3 friends have to push the car 50 or 60 feet then the driver pops the clutch and runs the race! AWSOME AND FUN.

- tire toss- an event that anyone can participate in. SIMPLE! who ever throws it furthest wins. 

Here are just 2 examples of things we should be doing at every show! I am looking for more ideas to make the day more fun. Give me what you got. I want to take these ideas and more to all the clubs and try to incorperate them into the next VW events! 

checking out nice cars and buying new parts for our rides should only be part of the show, each show should have a new memory, and new friends.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

two words: slip and slide on the hill at mk1madness.

too bad I was stuck ripping parts off an engine, and didn't get play time.

those are fun ideas, but... other than the idiots at H2Oi, I've never had less than an awesome time at a show, and even then it was a good time. 

what shows are you going to where you aren't having fun?


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

bikini contest


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Some old car to beat the hell out of
Tire toss
Dyno contest
Bikini contest
Better or more exposed live music


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Autocross at Waterfest isn't fun?


----------



## 1973oval (Jul 31, 2006)

autocross..... ALWAYS fun. but not all cars are set up for that. live music would be great! bikini contest always great if we can get the participants...


----------



## 1973oval (Jul 31, 2006)

i love the idea of bringin a riced out jap car to beat the hell out of!:laugh:


----------



## 1973oval (Jul 31, 2006)

i go to every show i can drive to. I almost always have fun, but i would love to see more people having fun together. Not just with the same group you always roll with... ATCO needs a lot of help. maple grove used to be amazing! NOW... ****. show and go has been great but some more events would make it amazing. h2oi ALWAYS a good time! but a lot af dick bags that belong in a jap car show up in there moms vw and ruin it for the rest of us.:laugh: but all in all great time all things considered thanks to beer and SECRETS!

DOUTCH CLASSIC!!!!!! WELL WE ALL SHOULD TAKE LESSONS FROM THIS SHOW! THEY HAVE GOT IT RIGHT.

I am not expecting to be the vw classic, but I know we can do better.

and.... All of us need to support every show even if it sucks! More attendance = better show. GO TO THEM ALL. They dont get better on there own.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

1973oval said:


> 3 friends have to push the car 50 or 60 feet then the driver pops the clutch and runs the race!


what if you have an automatic


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

I haven't been to a show since the '06 Fall Show N' Go (the Navy keeps me away alot). Have they really goten that bad??


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

Maple Grove is one of the better facilities.they have grass & paved areas 
a big plus is that they have some shade trees(whew!) it gets pretty darn hot walking around on the blacktop all morning.
Atco is simply a giant gravel parking lot with no shade from the sun.i still like them both and i go every year(weather permitting) .
one GREAT thing that has been on the rise in the last few years at these shows(especially at Atco)--local clubs have come out to race.sport bikes,American Musclecars,etc.eace: i LOVE to watch other,non-German vehicles run the quarter mile:thumbup:
other than the drag racing action,the only thing that really 'drives' me to attend,are the vendors.i like to collect stuff for my garage and car.the last few years there has a been a big decline in the _variety_ of vendors.everyone is selling the same t-shirts,stickers,flags,younameit. 
just my observation,but it seems the (newer used parts) parts folks don't bother to travel to many shows~it's always the Aircooled parts people that have stuff.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

gruppe-b said:


> Maple Grove is one of the better facilities.they have grass & paved areas
> a big plus is that they have some shade trees(whew!) it gets pretty darn hot walking around on the blacktop all morning.
> Atco is simply a giant gravel parking lot with no shade from the sun.i still like them both and i go every year(weather permitting) .
> one GREAT thing that has been on the rise in the last few years at these shows(especially at Atco)--local clubs have come out to race.sport bikes,American Musclecars,etc.eace: i LOVE to watch other,non-German vehicles run the quarter mile:thumbup:


rain or shine, they're a good time.




gruppe-b said:


> other than the drag racing action,the only thing that really 'drives' me to attend,are the vendors.i like to collect stuff for my garage and car.the last few years there has a been a big decline in the _variety_ of vendors.everyone is selling the same t-shirts,stickers,flags,younameit.
> just my observation,but it seems the (newer used parts) parts folks don't bother to travel to many shows~it's always the Aircooled parts people that have stuff.


I get to as many shows as I can, but I only swap mk1 and diesel parts. our tshirts however, are unique in that the artworks is one of a kind, drawn by a friend, and we did the screen printing ourselves. plus it's for a good cause. all profit goes to our racecar fund. buy a tshirt, and you help us get a '80 rabbit back on the track.


----------



## 1973oval (Jul 31, 2006)

Automatic class. Push so far. Then get in start the and and go.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

how about a race where you can only pull off in 5th gear??? and to make sure they don't cheat have an observer in the passenger seat. :laugh:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

i really like this thread already…best one iv seen in a while. i hope alot of good ideas go around:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

aoj2108 said:


> how about a race where you can only pull off in 5th gear??? and to make sure they don't cheat have an observer in the passenger seat. :laugh:


can I bring a 4speed? :laugh:


----------



## 1973oval (Jul 31, 2006)

thats gonna be an interesting race... starting in fifth = tired pushers, but alot of fun to observe!!! count me in.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

Those with TDI 5th gears will probably win every time


----------



## 92urS4 (Sep 13, 2005)

How about a small autocross course fastest lap wins. Has to be driven in reverse. Not the course, the car.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

92urS4 said:


> How about a small autocross course fastest lap wins. Has to be driven in reverse. Not the course, the car.


 that's not fair... 

I've driven across town backwards, bouncing off the rev limiter the whole way to get to the parts store before they closed cuz I couldn't drive forward... don't ask... :laugh:


----------



## oldsmobile88 (Jan 22, 2011)

A true "SWAP MEET"! 

I mean drivers actually swapping parts, etc. without the exchange of monies. For example; my euro plate for yours straight up!?, My wheels for yours, my stereo for his, etc. etc. This will also unite the participants/spectators allowin for a more personalble experience.


----------



## 1973oval (Jul 31, 2006)

a "trade" section of the swap meet could be interesting...:thumbup:


----------



## 1973oval (Jul 31, 2006)

whos ready for show and go????????:laugh:


----------



## dubsonset23 (Feb 11, 2010)

Demolition Derby


----------



## 1973oval (Jul 31, 2006)

So ready for a new show season!


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

oldsmobile88 said:


> A true "SWAP MEET"!
> 
> I mean drivers actually swapping parts, etc. without the exchange of monies. For example; my euro plate for yours straight up!?, My wheels for yours, my stereo for his, etc. etc. This will also unite the participants/spectators allowin for a more personalble experience.


Great thought; using the true meaning of the name or they can just change the current to "Used Part Sales"


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

bikini mud wrestle eace:


----------



## 1973oval (Jul 31, 2006)

For sure!


----------

